# Such bad shooting!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I think he was using a shotgun by the looks of it and maybe set up the reloading bench to kill some time!!


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

terrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiibbbbbbbllllllllllle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!terrible - terrible - terrible======LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow and they have the nerve to laugh at it......Way to go sport


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

LOL! Funniest thing I have ever seen! That's how our ground squirrels out here act. You gotta actually hit them before they try to run away.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

What a rotten shot, bad to even post the likes for the non hunters to bash real hunters with---these are posers..


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'd be afraid to show my face on camera if I was there.


----------



## cornstalker (Aug 26, 2011)

I sure as heck have never had one stick around when I missed...


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

wow after watching the 5 coyote kill video , this one made me feel better about my capabilities. I would be laughing too if i was not the shooter.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yep he was pretty crap alright!


----------

